# Komet Aero 33 Clips



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I bought one of these in June, I have owned an incredibly long list of amps, and am simply blown away by the Aero. Kind of like a great AC30 + Marshall Super Bass type tones + it's Trainwreck lineage.

There are not a lot of clips kicking around, so I thought I would post these.

These are recording with no real thought put into it. From our rehearsal space with a Zoom H4 in the middle of the room. No post production, the Zoom records to mp3, and I simply downloaded in Garage Band and exported to mp3.

I think these clips kind of shows the dynamic nature of this amp, I use a Tumnus in the solo of Manic Depression, beyond that it's all amp, hands and volume knob on the guitar. There is an echoplex pedal that I use in a few places, it's subtle, with very slight echo. No other effects, most of the clips are just the amp.

I am playing it with a Dr Z Backline 2x12 with a Alnico Ruby and a Greenback. The amp is attuenated with a Dr Z Airbreak, on the third click, probably about -3 db or so, sounds even better without.

It is on Gradual Mode with the volume just past noon, bright switch up, which makes it more aggressive like an old Marshall with the AC30 harmonic qualities.

In Fast mode, it has way more gain, more like a Trainwreck.

In Memory of Elizabeth Reed is with a Friedman Metro D guitar, the other two are with a Friedman Vintage T, it has a P90 in the neck, sounds huge on Manic Depression.

In Memory of Elizabeth Reed

Manic Depression

Original Intro + 3rd Stone From the Sun + Dazed and Confused

Oh and a picture from a gig a couple weeks ago....


----------

